
Show HN: CanSnippet, the missing snippet management tool for macOS - ademcan
https://www.cansnippet.com/
======
ademcan
Dear HNers, I finally managed to ship my side-project, canSnippet :)
CanSnippet is a macOS tool to easily save, keep and access your code snippets
with simple keyboard shortcuts. Feel free to ask me if you have any question.
Thanks.

~~~
ademcan
Howdy! A demo (free) version of canSnippet is now available from the website.
Enjoy!

